# Insulin Pump and Exercise Survey ,,, Please Please Help us



## mrayan33 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dear Insulin Pump User,
Could you please help us in our research, just click on the link below:
Insulin Pump and Exercise Survey

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2CDL2YL

Our research group in the School of Pharmacy at De Montfort University are working to produce a medical device that might help people with diabetes maintain the right level of glucose in their blood. 
One of the ways we can investigate this is to examine the response to ordinary exercise in the diabetes person.
We would therefore like to invite you to take part in this survey because you have Type 1 diabetes and use an insulin pump. It is an opportunity for you to discuss your experience with various aspects of your diabetes and your attitudes with exercise. The information we get from this survey will be combined with a practical study we will also be conducting which may lead to recommendations to improve the lifestyle of people with diabetes in the future. The information could also help research toward a suitable exercise regime for people with diabetes.
All information collected about you during the course of the survey will be strictly confidential and we will not ask for any personal details.
If you have any questions then please contact us by Private Message.
Thank you very much for your time.

Yours sincerely
MJ Taylor
Professor of Pharmaceutics

Mohamd Alblihed
Researcher 



THIS SURVEY CAN BE FILLED IN ELECTRONICALLY BUT IF YOU PREFER, YOU CAN PRINT THE SURVEY, FILL IT IN MANUALLY AND THE ADDRESS LABEL ON THE BACK PAGE CAN BE USED
NO STAMP NEEDED IF MAILED FROM THE UK


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2012)

This has been approved, please help if you can


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 20, 2012)

It would be very difficult to help as the link does not work.
The poster has put the same link on numerous forums and more than one person has told him this.


----------



## bev (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi mrayan33,

What age groups are you looking for? Do you want children to take part?Bev


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 20, 2012)

Did done it !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 20, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi mrayan33,
> 
> What age groups are you looking for? Do you want children to take part?Bev



Bev - For info, the 'age' field ranges from 1 to 80+


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 20, 2012)

So the question is why can some see the survey and others can't?


----------



## bev (Nov 20, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> So the question is why can some see the survey and others can't?



Hi Sue,

What are you seeing? If you scroll down the page it says 'next' - you should be able to click on that to take part. I just completed it but some of the questions were odd or rather the options didnt always allow for anything different.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 20, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> What are you seeing? If you scroll down the page it says 'next' - you should be able to click on that to take part. I just completed it but some of the questions were odd or rather the options didnt always allow for anything different.Bev



It say's ty for taking part. I havent so the ty was a tad premature lol 
Members of other forums have had the same problem.

Like all survey's the questions are worded so they hear what they want to hear and nothing else.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Bev, i dont think they are bothered so much by age, as title say Exersize & people on pump .   Fill it in & let them sus who can help the cause


----------



## MaryPlain (Nov 21, 2012)

I have completed it, but some of the answer choices forced me to choose something which is misleading, either because the answer I wanted to give wasn't there, or because only one answer was allowed and I needed to choose more than one.

If I were marking this questionnaire as a piece of GCSE coursework I would give it a B.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 22, 2012)

........completed


----------



## mrayan33 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for ALL of you


----------



## Lauren (Nov 27, 2012)

Done it


----------

